

Employing Millennials? Better think positive - noyalizor
http://www.viola-notes.com/employing-millennials-better-think-positive/?utm_source=hn&utm_medium=hn&utm_campaign=hn

======
paulhauggis
"and to acknowledgement and gratitude for a job well done. The old employer
habit of assuming that positive feedback “goes without saying” and that
negative feedback should be emphasized so that workers can learn from their
mistakes is no longer helpful (if it ever was)."

This was predicted to happen years ago when schools started giving achievement
awards for just showing up.

"Also, “millennials have high expectations and optimism about the workplace
that isn’t realistic for most employers, so there’s a mismatch in terms of
expectations."

Yes, expecting $100,000/year right out of college with 0 years of experience
is un-realistic.

"Different attitudes don’t necessarily indicate laziness, non-commitment or
indifference"

I would really like to see the "attitudes" they are talking about.

"that has boundaries on the one hand but also instills a feeling of ‘freedom
to be yourself’ on the other hand. Employees don’t like to feel they are being
watched at every turn and judged for every mistake they make."

Sometimes, employees need to be judged and watched until the employers know
they can handle it. Simple mistakes can cost money, time, and lives.

"for improving each worker’s individual strengths."

I's strange that an employer now has the task of improving a person's
'individual strengths'. This should mostly be the job of the employee.

"Millennials are our future, and that goes for the workforce too"

This is very true. We should also be putting a stop to some of the un-
realistic expectations and disrespectful behavior that is being showcased as
millennial culture.

